# Aufrüsten vs Neukauf?



## MrKanisterkopf (19. September 2019)

*Aufrüsten vs Neukauf?*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe derzeit einen 2-3 Jahren alten Rechner hier rumstehen. Die Einzelteile habe ich unten aufgelistet.
Derzeit überlege ich, ob es sinnvoller ist Grafik und ggf Prozessor aufzurüsten (maximal 500€) oder direkt einen Neuen (maximal 1200) anzuschaffen.

Was ist eure Meinung/Erfahrung und welche Grafikkarten würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 


Danke
und Gruß:
Kanister


[FONT=&quot]Mainboard: ASRock H170A-X1/3.1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1024494.html
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CPU: Intel i5 6500 - 3,20GHz
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-6500-4x-3-20GHz-So-1151-BOX_1010023.html
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ram: DDR4 2x8GB - 2133MHz
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Rank-DDR4-2133-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_994595.html
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 - 4GB
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ng-4G-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_997589.html
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2019)

Ich würde erstmal nur die Grafikarte erneuern und dann mal schauen, ob Dir das reicht. Die CPU ist noch stark genug, hat halt den Nachteil, dass sie nur 4 Kerne / Threads hat. Manche Games verlangen mehr, um gut zu laufen. zB Battlefield 1 oder V im Multiplayer. 

Falls Du dann auch CPU, Board und RAM wechselst, wäre ein Ryzen 5 3600 super bei Preis-Leistung. Allerdings sind das dann schon ca 400€ als Paket. Wenn du aber erst ne Graka holst, zB eine AMD RX 5700 für ca 350-400€, oder auch eine Nvidia RTX 2060 Super für 380-430€, hast Du schon sicher eine Verdoppelung Deiner Gamingleistung, sofern die CPU nicht begrenzt. Beiden Karten sind ca 30% schneller als eine GTX 1070, und die ist wiederum schon über 50% schneller als eine GTX 970. Wenn du danach dann bei Bedarf Board, CPU und RAM neu holst, vlt auch bei der Gelegenheit eine schnelle SSD, bist du ja immer noch deutlich unter den 1200€ für einen komplett neuen PC.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (19. September 2019)

Hey danke für deine Antwort.
Klingt nach einem guten Plan. Wollte eben  ghost recon breakpoint oder ähnliches auch in Zukunft spielen können. Derzeit läuft noch alles ganz vernünftig, aber bei manchen aktion merkt man schon wie die Grafikkarte an Grenzen stößt.
Zb. das neue Metro auf dem 38 Zoll aufgelöst. ja da dampft es etwas aus dem Gehäuse.

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich schau mir die RTX mal an


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Hey danke für deine Antwort.
> Klingt nach einem guten Plan. Wollte eben  ghost recon breakpoint oder ähnliches auch in Zukunft spielen können. Derzeit läuft noch alles ganz vernünftig, aber bei manchen aktion merkt man schon wie die Grafikkarte an Grenzen stößt.
> Zb. das neue Metro auf dem 38 Zoll aufgelöst. ja da dampft es etwas aus dem Gehäuse.
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe, ich schau mir die RTX mal an


Also, die Größe des Monitors oder TVs ist ja egal - wichtig ist die Auflösung


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (20. September 2019)

Ja das weiß ich, aber seitdem ich von einem 27Zoll FH von Samsung auf den Dell UltraSharp 38 Zoll: U3818DW gesprungen bin, merke ich, dass meine GRafikkarte bei Geschichten wie Metro leichte Schnappatmung bekommt


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich, aber seitdem ich von einem 27Zoll FH von Samsung auf den Dell UltraSharp 38 Zoll: U3818DW gesprungen bin, merke ich, dass meine GRafikkarte bei Geschichten wie Metro leichte Schnappatmung bekommt



Klar, der hat auch etwas mehr als doppelt so viele Pixel wie der alte, also hast du locker 30-35% weniger FPS.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (18. Oktober 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich habe vorhin mit dem CPUz und MSI Afterburner die Werte überwacht während ich Games wie Battlefield 1, Breakpoint und Metro gezockt Habe. 
Die GPU pendelt sich meist bei 95-99% ein, wobei ich keine wirkliche Einwirkung auf das Game bemerke.
CPU ist bei ca 75%. 
Daher zögere Ich gerade die GPU aufzustocken, mit der Sorge, dass ich dann innerhalb von kurzer Zeit den Flaschenhals nur auf die CPU verlagere, bei einem GPU Sprung von 4Gb auf 8GB wie von dir beschrieben.
Getestet wurde das mit dem 38%. Morgen teste ich es auf dem 27, aber fände es schade, wenn ich für Gaming wieder rein auf 27 umsteigen müsste, 
da ich nicht streame ist das Seitenverhältnis des Widescreens auch nicht störend.

Danke für deine bzw eure Hilfe.


----------



## Loosa (18. Oktober 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Daher zögere Ich gerade die GPU aufzustocken, mit der Sorge, dass ich dann innerhalb von kurzer Zeit den Flaschenhals nur auf die CPU verlagere, bei einem GPU Sprung von 4Gb auf 8GB wie von dir beschrieben.



Das von wegen Flaschenhals finde ich mittlerweile echt schwierig zu beurteilen. Und würde mich nicht nur auf den Task Manager verlassen.
Ich habe einiges an Software die, egal was, 100% auslasten will. Egal ob mit 8 oder 64 GB RAM, ob 4 oder 32 Kernen. Und trozdem nur mit eingeschränkter Aussagekraft zum Geschwindigkeitsgewinn.

Die GPU könnte immens profitieren, während die CPU so oder so nicht hungriger wird. Aber da fehlt mir die Ahnung.
Herb hat sowas eigentlich immer ganz gut im Blick.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich habe vorhin mit dem CPUz und MSI Afterburner die Werte überwacht während ich Games wie Battlefield 1, Breakpoint und Metro gezockt Habe.
> Die GPU pendelt sich meist bei 95-99% ein, wobei ich keine wirkliche Einwirkung auf das Game bemerke.
> ...


  Bei welchen Details spielst du denn, und wie viel FPS hast du dabei? Es ist nämlich gut möglich, dass die CPU bei 75% bleibt, egal welche Grafikkarte man nimmt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die CPU dann mehr macht, nur weil die Grafikkarte nicht voll ausgelastet ist - oder auch umgekehrt. 

und was meinst du mit "dem 38%"  und "rein auf 27" ? ^^


----------



## shippy74 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich kauf nur noch da.

https://www.csl-computer.com/pc-systeme/gaming-pcs/pc-csl-speed-4931-core-i7-special-edition.html


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde sowohl CPU als auch GPU aufrüsten, also fast alles neu. Mit deiner 4Kern/4Threads wirst du auf Zeit nämlich nicht weit kommen. Der Tipp von Herbboy erstmal auf eine neue GPU zu setzen ist ja nicht verkehrt, da du alles andere auch später aufrüsten kannst und die GPU dann eh behälst, aber über Kurz oder Lang, eher Kurz, wirst du nicht da rumkommen auch bei der CPU aufzurüsten um die neue GPU dann auch richtig zu fordern.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend.

Endlich komme ich dazu euch zu antworten.

*@ Batze & Loosa: *Ja Ich denke eben auch, dass ich wenn ich mit GPU-Austausch anfange bald über den CPU stolpere und da muss dann bei mir eh ein neues Mainboard her. Passend zum CPU dann neuer Ram und schon hat sich der Kreis geschlossen.

*@ Herbboy*: Sorry hatte mich verschrieben, sollte 38Zoll und 27Zoll heißen. habe mal mit MSI Afterburner alle Games getestet mit diesem Ergebnis:



__CSS__
 ______27" ||  38"_____
GPU 98% || 99%
CPU 62 - 80% ||55 - 85%
RAM 8000 ||3200
FPS 170 - 200 ||65 - 80

__BF1__
 ______27" ||  38"_____
GPU 70% ||78%
CPU 70 - 80% ||95%
RAM 8500 ||9000
PS 60

__Breakpoint__
 ______27" ||  38"_____
GPU 95-98% ||99%
CPU 100 ||60-80%*
RAM 8300 ||9000
FPS 47-50 || 23-31

__CoD__
 ______27" ||  38"_____
GPU 98% ||99%
CPU 88% ||75%
RAM 11000 ||3800
FPS 55-78 ||33-47

*nicht alle Werte ergeben für mich Sinn, aber Afterburner zeigte das eben so an


Eigentlich sehen die Werte erstmal nicht so wild aus, bei COD und Wildlands merke ich jedoch aber bei dem 38Zoll schon wie die Hardware zu kämpfen hat.
Nun habe ich eine grundsätzliche Frage: Lohnt es sich den alten PC zu behalten und als StreamingPC zu verwenden für die ersten Schritte in Richtung Twitch und Co (eher für das private Umfeld/Freunde als als Nebenjob  )
oder sollte ich versuchen den Rechner noch zu verkaufen, die SSDs in dem neuen verbauen und lieber etwas mehr Geld in Hardware stecken? 

Derzeit hätte ich nach euren Tipps und ein paar Infos die ich im Inet aus den Unmengen an Möglichkeiten herausgesucht habe dieses System gekauft und aufgebaut:
CPU: 			               Ryzen 5 3600 (3,6 oder 3,6 Ghz version)  ____________________Alternativ: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz/ Intel Core i7-9700
CPU-Kühler:                EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced	   ________________________Alternativ: Scythe CPU Kühler Mugen 5
Mainboard: 		       MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ____________________________________Alternativ: ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming 4S
RAM: 			              Corsair Vengeance LPX (DDR4-3600) - 32 GB Kit ___________Alternativ: G.Skill Aegis 16GB
Speichermedien:   	Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ___________________________________________Alternativ: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
Grafikkarte: 		        RTX2060 Super _______________________________________________Alternativ: KFA RTX2070Super EX // ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT
Netzteil: 		               Bequiet Straight Power 550 Netzteil _________________________Alternativ: be quiet! Straight Power E11 750 Watt
Gehäuse: 		               be quiet! Pure Base 600 _______________________________________Alternativ: Fractal Design Meshify C


DAnke für eure Hilfe 
und schöne gute Nacht
Kanister


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend.
> 
> Endlich komme ich dazu euch zu antworten.
> 
> ...



Hast du den linken nun schon gekauft, oder ist das Deine Idee für einen Kauf? Ich finde den linken PC gut, der rechte wäre nicht schneller, außer natürlich du nimmst eine RX 5700 XT oder RTX 2070 Super. ein 750W-Netzteil wäre aber Unsinn.


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2019)

Bin da Herbboys Meinung. Links sieht gut aus und auch beim Netzteil, 750Watt von einer Marke sind definitiv mind. 200 Watt zu Viel. Brauchst du nicht. Bei der Graka würde ich aber auch eines der Höheren Modelle nehmen.
Ob deinen alten Verkaufen oder nicht ist so eine Sache, bekommst du noch gut was, dann verkaufen, weil, dein neuer schafft Stream/Aufnahmen Mühelos in 720p-Full HD. Dafür noch einen Extra Rechner laufen zu lassen halte ich für Verschwendung. Wichtiger beim Stream ist da eh deine Internet Leitung, ist die gerade im Upstream nicht schnell genug, dann reicht auch die beste Hardeware nicht um da was gutes rauszuholen.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (29. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,
Danke für eure Antwort. Nein gekauft ist noch nichts, der "linke" war nur teilweise aus deinen Vorschlägen und teilweise aus Infos aus dem Netz zusammengestellt. Dh ich bleibe eher bei der Linken Version und hole mir dann eine bessere GPU wie die  RTX 2070 Super?
Klingt nach einer guten Lösung. Wenn der Ryzen 5 3600 ausreicht bin ich ja froh, da es ein echter Schnapper ist.

Den alten PC werde ich für maximal 200-300 wegbekommen, wenn überhaupt, daher war der Gedanke ihn irgendwie wieder einzusetzten.
Thema Streaming: Wie gesagt  bin neu in dem Thema und werde es Anfangs nur für Freunde machen. Hatte nicht vor mir hier Streamingkarten o.ä. zu kaufen, dachte nur, dass ich mit einem zweiten Rechner besser FHD streamen kann, ohne dass mein neuer Gamingrechner zu viel Last abbekommt. War ja nur just for fun.

Ach und eine Frage noch zur CPU: 3,6 oder 3,8Ghz? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 40€`?


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Ach und eine Frage noch zur CPU: 3,6 oder 3,8Ghz? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 40€`?


Wenn du 40€ Piepen Übrig hast, warum nicht. das verrauche ich (leider) in einer Woche.
Das entscheidende ist, ob davon dein Gesamt System Profitiert.
Auch für dich noch einmal, man muss immer das Gesamt System sehen. 
Eine Top Graka nützt gar nichts wenn sie von der CPU nicht Top was zu futtern bekommt. Und anders das gesamte System nicht mitspielt. Alles muss zusammen spielen. Will sagen, eine Top Komponente macht noch keinen Top Gamer Rechner daraus. Alles zusammen aber schon, ist dann viel besser.
Für ein paar € mehr würde ich in eine oder doch noch eine zweite SSD packen.

Und noch etwas, du brauchst für die CPU kein extra Lüfter, das ist reines Marketing. Der Standard Lüfter der mit dabei ist, ist vollkommen Okey. Der Unterschied ist das er eventuell etwas lauter wird, Probleme mit der Temperatur , wenn du nicht Übertacktest bekommst du aber nicht. (Nachrüsten kannst du ja immer noch wenn du willst, wenn du dann wieder bei Kasse bist)Die CPUs kannst du locker bis weit über 80° Hoch bringen, und das Stundenlang. Da passiert rein gar nichts. Und der Standart Lüfter haut das locker weg. Und wenn es mal echt wegen Lüfterstau oder so eng wird, dann greift ein Gutes Board und schaltet sofort aus. Passieren tut deswegen Heute so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Na Okey, deshalb sage ich asber immer und immer wieder, keine billigen Boards kaufen . Und auch keine billigen China Böller Netzteile mit nicht vorhandenen Schutzmechanismen kaufen, also das ist noch schlimmer. Alles andere ist reine PR. AMD würde niemals einen Lüfter beischicken der die CPU killt, mal bissel nachdenken . Und da man die AMD Teile eh nicht Übertakten kann/sollte, spielt es also keine rolle. Steck das Geld dann lieber in einen weiteren Gehäuse Lüfter, der bringt dir mehr, nämlich für alle Bauteile wegen der Queer Durchlüftung. Und da du ein BQ600 dir holen willst ist das Top Machbar. Das wäre so meine bessere Lösung. Und die CPU wird dann auch bei 1-2 mehr Gehäuse Lüftern eh Kühler. kapiert? Aber da bitte lieber nur einen oder 2 holen, nicht 3-4 Mittelmäßige, aber Top Lüfter, die man auch nicht hört. Gerne auch von BQ.
Das so aus meiner über 25 Jährigen Praktischen Erfahrung. Und ich denke, auch @herbboy würde mir da im großen zustimmen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2019)

@MrKanisterkopf: wenn das Geld reicht, wäre ne RTX 2070 Super durchaus besser, oder eben auch eine AMD RX 5700 XT. Wegen Streaming: da KÖNNTE ein Ryzen 7 besser sein, allerdings hat der Ryzen 5 auch schon genug Threads dafür. Mit nem separaten PC würde ich das aber nicht machen, da würde ich eher eine externe Box zB von Elgato holen, und falls du dafür "einen PC" brauchst, dann einen rudimentären "Office"-PC oder so, und den alten PC verkaufen. Das müsste man aber mal durchrechnen.




Batze schrieb:


> Und noch etwas, du brauchst für die CPU kein extra Lüfter, das ist reines Marketing. Der Standard Lüfter der mit dabei ist, ist vollkommen Okey. Der Unterschied ist das er eventuell etwas lauter wird, Probleme mit der Temperatur , wenn du nicht Übertacktest bekommst du aber nicht. AMD würde niemals einen Lüfter beischicken der die CPU killt, mal bissel nachdenken .


 Ich denke er weiß sehr wohl, dass ein extra Kühler einfach nur dazu ist, einen leiseren Betrieb zu haben und/oder auch ohne Sorgen mal etwas übertakten zu können. Von einer Sorge, der AMD-Kühler reiche nicht, hat er nichts gesagt (außer ich hab es überlesen ^^ ). Und schon gar nicht behauptet das irgendeine Firma mit ihrem Marketing.

Wenn der PC schön leise sein soll, und die Wahl des Gehäuses spricht dafür, dass er das gern hätte (ansonsten kann er auch ein 30€-Gehäuse nehmen), sollte er lieber nen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler nehmen. Muss ja kein teurer sein, der Ben Nevis kostet ja keine 30€.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2019)

Also von Übertakten der momentanen AMD CPUs würde ich die Finger von lassen. Und davon hat er ja auch nichts gesagt, von Übertakten, dann würde ich selbst was ganz andere empfehlen, jedenfalls keine AMD CPU. Sage ich auch jeden anderen, Finger weg von Übertakten der momentanen AMD CPUs. das kann gewaltig in die Hose gehen.
Und das Gehäuse ist einfach Top für den Preis. Sieht Super Mega Schick aus aber hat nicht unbedingt was mit Super Silent zu tun. Oder ich habe da auch etwas nicht gelesen das er etwas von Silent PC geredet hat. Soll aber ohne die Klar Blende sehr leise sein. Wäre aber für den Preis auch mein klarer Favorit.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ihr Zwei,

da habe ich ja unbeabsichtigt etwas los getreten, daher schnell hier die Klarstellung:
- *CPU *soll nicht übertaktet werden, hatte AMD gewählt, weil Preis/Leistung in meinem Preislevel einfach klasse ist im Vergleich zu Intel. 
Somit auch die Frage, ob die 40Euro Aufpreis zum dem 3,8 oder die 70€ aufpreis zu dem AMD Ryzen 5 3600x 4,4GHz, einen spannenden Unterschied machen oder nur auf dem Papier gut aussehne. Ich denke der Sprung zu einem Ryzen 7 ist schon klasse, aber Preislich auch wieder das doppelte zu meiner jetzigen Auswahl.

- *CPU Lüfter*: war angedacht, um den CPU Leiser zu kühlen als mit Standart Onboardlüfter. 2 Lüfter sind in dem Gehäuse natürlich angedacht, um den Warm/Kalt Wechsel zu garantieren. Diese hatte ich nicht mit aufgenommen, da ich es nicht für ausschlaggeben hielt. Sorry
-  *SilentPC/Gehäuse*: Die Auswahl war relativ schnell getroffen, es hat gute Bewertungen, ist schlicht und für den Preis denke ich spitze. SilentPC brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da ich meistens mit Headphones am PC sitze -> somit auch einen Lüfter gut ignorieren kann.

@ *Herbboy*: zwischen der : RTX2060 Super und RTX2070Super  liegen ca 50€ Unterschied, wenn dies eine entsprechende bemerkbare Verbesserung darstellt gebe ich diese gern aus. Wenn diese dann für Basic-Streaming ausreicht umso besser.
*Streaming Boxen *wie HD60 habe ich schon einiges von gelesen, gutes als auch schlechtes. Anfangs möchte ich nur mal testen ob mir das Spaß macht und dann weitersehen. Daher war der Gedanke die Althardware zu verwenden. Aber dann nutze ich erstmal die neue Hardware und wenn es sich ergibt, dass dies ein neues Hobby wird, kann man immernoch umplanen und neue Hardware/Boxen anschaffen.


Ich verfalle hier gerade in Begeisterung und mein schmales Budget von 800 ist schon Richtung 1200 gewachsen. Muss aufpassen, dass ihr mich nicht weiter in Verführung bringt 


PS: Gibt sogar gerade ein Angebot für die 2070er; Siehe hier.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Zwei,
> 
> da habe ich ja unbeabsichtigt etwas los getreten, daher schnell hier die Klarstellung:
> - *CPU *soll nicht übertaktet werden, hatte AMD gewählt, weil Preis/Leistung in meinem Preislevel einfach klasse ist im Vergleich zu Intel.
> ...



Ich würde die 2070 Super nehmen. Und wenn du eh Kopfhörer nimmst, weiß ich nicht, ob ein Extra-Kühler Sinn macht


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (3. November 2019)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich habe jetzt mal einen *Warenkorb* zusammengebaut, siehe hier: Mindfactory 

Ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Tage darüber nachdenken, ob ich direkt bestelle oder bis zum* Blackfriday* warte. Außerdem, ob ich wie hier geplant etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehme für einen größeren CPU, GPU und Ram
anstatt, in einem bis 2 Jahren wieder austauschen zu wollen.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ich noch folgende *Fragen*:
- bei der *GPU 2070* gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Versionen und Preise: habe ich eine gute Wahl getroffen ? Dachte die MSI Version scheint vernünftig zu sein?

- Auch bei dem *Mainboard *gibt es x Versionen des *B450 *-> habe die MAX AM4 version genommen, da sie gut bewertet wurde.

- Der Gedanke war den *CPU *lieber etwas "größer" zu kaufen um in 2 Jahren notfalls die GPU austauschen zu können. Vielleicht ist das wieder nur Wunschdenken. In meinem Preissegment ist AMD wie ich das sehe immer noch Preis/leistungssieger.
Aber ist es für den reinen Gaming (und teilweise Bildbearbeitungsgedanken) auch die richtige Wahl? Übertaktung mal außen vor, da ich das eh nicht vorhabe.

- der *Ram *schwankt hier wieder zw 120 und 200 für 32GB, Qual der Wahl

Netzteil, Case und Lüfter bleiben erstmal so. SSD  werden teilweise aus dem bestehenden System übernommen.
Genauso wie Monitor und co. den 27zoll mit 144Hz hole ich mir dann vielleicht als Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich 


PS: Ihr macht mich fertig ;D jetzt bin ich voll und ganz verunsichert was ich kaufen soll/werde


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2019)

Ich finde en 3700X sogar schon "zu viel", daher würde ich es bei dem belassen. Ansonsten passt alles, das RAM ist halt höher als normales, aber der Kühler ist glaub ich nicht so groß, dass er über die RAM-Slots ragt.

Ob es zu den BlackFriday-Tagen günstiger wird, kann man nicht vorhersagen. Vlt. gibt es dann aber ein X570-Board im Angebot, oder eine bestimmte 2070 Super oder so.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (5. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde en 3700X sogar schon "zu viel", .



Ja habe ich auch nochmal drüber nachgedacht, dann lieber den 3600er mit 3,8gHz. Und das Geld lieber in andere RAM Riegel stecken.
Bleibt nur die Frage: Welcher der 2070er GPUs ist da die Richtige? Schwanken ja über 100Euro

Danke


----------



## Robertius (5. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch nochmal drüber nachgedacht, dann lieber den 3600er mit 3,8gHz. Und das Geld lieber in andere RAM Riegel stecken.
> Bleibt nur die Frage: Welcher der 2070er GPUs ist da die Richtige? Schwanken ja über 100Euro
> 
> Danke



Hier hast Du ne aktuelle Übersicht:
https://www.wepc.com/reviews/best-rtx-2070/


----------



## Robertius (5. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch nochmal drüber nachgedacht, dann lieber den 3600er mit 3,8gHz. Und das Geld lieber in andere RAM Riegel stecken.
> Bleibt nur die Frage: Welcher der 2070er GPUs ist da die Richtige? Schwanken ja über 100Euro
> 
> Danke



Wenn Du schnell bist, bei Mindfactory ist gerade die GigaByte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER für 479 Euro drin. Die fängt sonst bei 620 Euro an.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (7. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Wenn Du schnell bist, bei Mindfactory ist gerade die GigaByte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER für 479 Euro drin. Die fängt sonst bei 620 Euro an.



Danke, hab ich wohl zu spät gelesen. Ich werde am Weekend das ganze bestellen. und kann mich dann auf Zusammenbauen freuen. Hurra.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich wohl zu spät gelesen. Ich werde am Weekend das ganze bestellen. und kann mich dann auf Zusammenbauen freuen. Hurra.



achte evlt auch auf pre-Cyber-blabla-Angebote


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (9. November 2019)

Nabend, ich hänge gerade ein bisschen bei der Konfiguration. 
Ich habe versucht entsprechend dem AMD Rechner einen Intel nachzubauen, was preislich immer wieder extreme Unterschiede aufwirft.  Bisher war ich ein glücklicher i5 Nutzer, aber vielleicht ist es wirklich an der Zeit etwas neues zu versuchen.

Hier meine Überlegungen:

AMD:
Ryzen 5 3600 - 6x3,8 GHz	 	- 236,9​
32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000	 	- 107​
Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 SUPER (8GB) 	- 528​
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max	 		- 98​
Brocken 3	 			- 42​
be quiet! Pure Base 600	 		- 65​
be quiet! Pure Power 11 - 600 Watt	- 77​
SanDisk SSD PLUS 1TB Sata III 2,5 Zoll	- 103​
Gesamt____________________________________1256,9​


Intel:
Intel Core i7-9700	 		- 386​
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V	 		- 125​
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT	- 500​
ASRock Z390 Pro4	 		- 110​
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler 	- 28​
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Tint 	- 98​
be quiet! Pure Power 11 - 600 Watt 	- 77​
SanDisk SSD PLUS 1TB Sata III 2,5 Zoll	- 103​
Gesamt____________________________________1427​


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2019)

Dein erster PC wäre besser bzw. in Games ist der Ryzen 5 3600 ähnlich stark wie der Intel, aber eben deutlich günstiger. Der i7-9700 mag ab und an ein BISSCHEN schneller sein, aber das wirst du wohl kaum merken. Dass sind dann vlt ab und an mal 10%, WENN die Details und die Auflösung im Spiel niedrig sind - je mehr die Grafikarte wichtig wird, also hohe Details und keine geringe Auflösung, desto kleiner wäre der Vorteil. 

Beim Netzteil aber 500W nehmen, 600W ist Quatsch. Dafür kannst du dann die modulare CM-Version nehmen. Und als SSD würde ich eine M.2 nehmen, ne Corsair Force MP510 kostet 130€ für 1TB und ist 5x schneller als eine Sata-SSD. Oder Du nimmst eine M.2 mit 480-512GB plus eine gleichgroße SATA, wenn du in der Summe unter 110€ bleiben willst.

Schau auch mal hier rein, eine aktuelles PC-Zusammenstellungs-Special: https://www.pcgames.de/Red-Dead-Red...aming-computer-red-read-redemption-2-1336543/   du kannst da auch mischen, also zb den günstigen PC mit nem besseren Gehäuse und einer starken Grafikkarte kombinieren.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (11. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dein erster PC wäre besser bzw.  ....
> 
> Beim Netzteil aber 500W nehmen, .......... Und als SSD würde ich eine M.2 nehmen, ne Corsair Force MP510....
> 
> Schau auch mal hier rein, eine aktuelles PC-Zusammenstellungs-Special......




Guten Abend.
es wird ein AMD, und zwar der Ryzen 5 3600 - 6x3,8 GHz. Bestellung werde ich aber bis Ende November rauszögern, versuchen ein paar Deals zu sammeln
und falls nicht gesammelt bei Mindfactory bestellen.
Netzteil als CM ist klasse ja, das hatte ich auch angedacht. wobei mir 500W wenig vorkamen, mit zusätzlichen Lüftern, RGB und der großen GPU, aber dann versuche ich das mal. 
SSD werde ich mir eine 500er M.2 holen, einfach um den Unterschied zu erleben. Finde es nur spannend wie sehr dir Preise (Corsair MP510 - 480Gb -> 71€ & dagegen Crucial p1 SSD m.2 - 1Tb für 104€) bei den SSDs unterscheiden.
Aufbau wird dann M.2 SSD Betriebssystem und wichtigste Programme, SSD 500-1000GB für Games und 2Tb HDD für Bilderablage und co.

Zu deinem Link:
Lohnt sich das größere Mainboard (*Gigabyte X570 Gaming X)* in Hinblick auf Upgrade in zwei Jahren oder habe ich dadurch keine nennenswerte Vorteile? Bin derzeit überlegt ein Wifi fähriges einzubauen oder über eine externe Antenne zu gehen.
GPU: *KFA2 RTX 2070 Super EX* vs  *Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 SUPER *(8GB) - 528​  => laut Vergleichen wäre die zweite die Performantere? Oder lese ich das falsch?
PS habe hier gesehen, dass auch nur 500W verbaut sind. Danke 



Sobald ich hier weiter bin werde ich berichten. DANKE schon mal in die Runde.
Ich lasse ein paar Kekse für die fleißigen Helfer da.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> es wird ein AMD, und zwar der Ryzen 5 3600 - 6x3,8 GHz. Bestellung werde ich aber bis Ende November rauszögern, versuchen ein paar Deals zu sammeln
> und falls nicht gesammelt bei Mindfactory bestellen.
> Netzteil als CM ist klasse ja, das hatte ich auch angedacht. wobei mir 500W wenig vorkamen, mit zusätzlichen Lüftern, RGB und der großen GPU, aber dann versuche ich das mal.


 Ein PC mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 bei voller Last braucht ca 140W, eine AMD RX 5700 XT als stark übertaktete Version 250W. Das sind keine 400W - und dass BEIDES voll ausgelastet ist, kommt in der Praxis nun wirklich nicht vor. Ein paar LEDs und Lüfter ergeben zusammen vielleicht 20-30W. Und die Netzteile von Be Quiet "untertreiben" sowieso - die 500W sind eine "empfohlene Dauerlast", aber so ein Netzteil könnte auch für kurze Phasen 600W bringen, wenn es sein muss. 

Mit nem Ryzen 7 und dann noch starker CPU-Übertaktung und auch noch einer übertakteten RX 5700XT würde ich VIELLEICHT auf 550-600W gehen.




> SSD werde ich mir eine 500er M.2 holen, einfach um den Unterschied zu erleben. Finde es nur spannend wie sehr dir Preise (Corsair MP510 - 480Gb -> 71€ & dagegen Crucial p1 SSD m.2 - 1Tb für 104€) bei den SSDs unterscheiden.


 ich vermute, dass die "Basis" für die Technik halt rel teuer ist, und mehr Speicherplatz ergibt dann keinen lineraren Anstieg, sondern doppelt so viel Platz kostet weniger als doppelt so viel. Es kann aber auch einfach nur wegen der Nachfrage und des Angebotes sein, also vlt produziert man mehr mit ca 1TB, und es wird auch gerne gekauft.

Es ist halt auch von Modell zu Modell anders - manche SSDs kosten für 100% mehr Speicher 120% Aufpreis, andere nur 80%. Die eine SSD kostet mit 480GB 90€, die andere nur 70€, aber die für 70€ kostet als 1TB-Version 150€, die für 90€ als 1TB nur 120€...  wichtig ist nur, dass du bei der 480GB-Version schaust, wie die Werte sind. Manchmal sind die nämlich ein gutes Stück langsamer als die größeren.





> Zu deinem Link:
> Lohnt sich das größere Mainboard (*Gigabyte X570 Gaming X)* in Hinblick auf Upgrade in zwei Jahren oder habe ich dadurch keine nennenswerte Vorteile? Bin derzeit überlegt ein Wifi fähriges einzubauen oder über eine externe Antenne zu gehen.


 Für Gaming wäre Kabel das beste, ansonsten hast du aber meistens einen zu hohen Aufpreis für WLAN OnBoard.  Das teurere Board wäre halt direkt ohne BIOS-Update schon kompatibel zum Ryzen 5 3600, aber ob es evlt. für eine weitere neue CPU dann besser ist? Ich meine, dass es egal ist, denn der Ryzen 5 3600 wird so lange halten, dass du dann, wenn du eine CPU brauchst, sowieso wieder einen ganz anderen Sockel brauchen wirst.



> GPU: *KFA2 RTX 2070 Super EX* vs  *Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 SUPER *(8GB) - 528​  => laut Vergleichen wäre die zweite die Performantere? Oder lese ich das falsch?


 Was genau meinst Du? Die erste Karte kolmmt von KFA2, von wem ist die zweite? Oder ist das die Karte im Referenzdesign direkt von Nvidia? Die würde ich eher nicht nehmen, da sie nur einen Lüfter hat.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (14. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein PC mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 bei voller Last braucht ca 140W, eine AMD RX 5700 XT als stark übertaktete Version 250W. Das sind keine 400W - und dass BEIDES voll ausgelastet ist, kommt in der Praxis nun wirklich nicht vor. Ein paar LEDs und Lüfter ergeben zusammen vielleicht 20-30W. Und die Netzteile von Be Quiet "untertreiben" sowieso - die 500W sind eine "empfohlene Dauerlast", aber so ein Netzteil könnte auch für kurze Phasen 600W bringen, wenn es sein muss.
> 
> Mit nem Ryzen 7 und dann noch starker CPU-Übertaktung und auch noch einer übertakteten RX 5700XT würde ich VIELLEICHT auf 550-600W gehen..



ALL RIGHT - Dann eben erstmal lieber hier etwas Geld sparen und weiter auf Kabel und/oder externe Antenne setzten.





Herbboy schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass die "Basis" für die Technik halt rel teuer ist, und mehr Speicherplatz ergibt dann keinen lineraren Anstieg, sondern doppelt so viel Platz kostet weniger als doppelt so viel. Es kann aber auch einfach nur wegen der Nachfrage und des Angebotes sein, also vlt produziert man mehr mit ca 1TB, und es wird auch gerne gekauft.
> 
> Es ist halt auch von Modell zu Modell anders - manche SSDs kosten für 100% mehr Speicher 120% Aufpreis, andere nur 80%. Die eine SSD kostet mit 480GB 90€, die andere nur 70€, aber die für 70€ kostet als 1TB-Version 150€, die für 90€ als 1TB nur 120€...  wichtig ist nur, dass du bei der 480GB-Version schaust, wie die Werte sind. Manchmal sind die nämlich ein gutes Stück langsamer als die größeren.



Sir ja sir  ich nehm ja schon eine 1TB, der Unterschied macht nun auch nichts mehr aus.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du? Die erste Karte kolmmt von KFA2, von wem ist die zweite? Oder ist das die Karte im Referenzdesign direkt von Nvidia? Die würde ich eher nicht nehmen, da sie nur einen Lüfter hat.


Die zweite Karte habe ich hier gefunden bei Mindfactory: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX RTX2070SUPER WINDFORCE OC Rev. 2.0 3xDP/HDMI (Retail). Wobei ich gerade schon wieder unsicher werde, ob ich nicht auf eine 5700er runtergehe, und lieber in 1,5-2Jahren die GPU noch einmal aufrüste. 

Oh je mehr ich über dieses Thema nachdenke desto unsicherer werde ich mit meiner Entscheidung 
von 900 auf 1300€ Anschaffungskosten war der erste Schritt in die falsche Richtung


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Die zweite Karte habe ich hier gefunden bei Mindfactory: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX RTX2070SUPER WINDFORCE OC Rev. 2.0 3xDP/HDMI (Retail). Wobei ich gerade schon wieder unsicher werde, ob ich nicht auf eine 5700er runtergehe, und lieber in 1,5-2Jahren die GPU noch einmal aufrüste.
> 
> Oh je mehr ich über dieses Thema nachdenke desto unsicherer werde ich mit meiner Entscheidung
> von 900 auf 1300€ Anschaffungskosten war der erste Schritt in die falsche Richtung


 Die Frage ist, was du aktuell an FPS bei welchen Details unbedingt erwartest. Eine 5700 reicht auch, die 2070s bietet halt noch mehr. Diese RX 5700 zB hat eine geringe Rücksendequote https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...DR6-HDMI-TRIPLE-DP-OC-W--BP--UEF_1324348.html  , und bei vielen Shops, auch Mindfactory, hast du als Bonus wahlweise Borderlands 3 oder Ghost Recon: Breakpoint mit dabei. Oder wenn es Nvidia sein soll, dann vlt auch eine RTX 2060 (super) in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (14. November 2019)

Na vielen Dank Herbboy, ich habe schon das Problem Ryzen 5 3600 - 6x3,8 GHz vs AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz vs Intel Core i7-9700k 
und im GPU mit  RX 5700 XT vs  RTX 2070 SUPER  und jetzt kommst du mit einer RTX 2060 um die Ecke.   jetzt muss ich erstmal genau nachlesen wo da die Unterschiede sind.

Aber zu deiner Frage: Mein Ziel ist es auf einem 27Zoll (ggf 144hz) flüssig zu zocken und nebenher für meine Leute das ganze auf Twitch zu streamen. Es soll kein Nebenverdienst oder sonst etwas werden, just 4 fun  
Und den 38 Zöller nehme ich einfach her, wenn ich bissi mehr Bild brauche bei Singleplayer wie zb Metro und co


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Na vielen Dank Herbboy, ich habe schon das Problem Ryzen 5 3600 - 6x3,8 GHz vs AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz vs Intel Core i7-9700k
> und im GPU mit  RX 5700 XT vs  RTX 2070 SUPER  und jetzt kommst du mit einer RTX 2060 um die Ecke.   jetzt muss ich erstmal genau nachlesen wo da die Unterschiede sind.


 Eine RX 5700 ist ca 10% schneller als eine RTX 2060, und die RTX 2060 Super ist wiederum wenige Prozenz, idr um die 3%, schneller als eine RX 5700.



> Aber zu deiner Frage: Mein Ziel ist es auf einem 27Zoll (ggf 144hz) flüssig zu zocken und nebenher für meine Leute das ganze auf Twitch zu streamen. Es soll kein Nebenverdienst oder sonst etwas werden, just 4 fun
> Und den 38 Zöller nehme ich einfach her, wenn ich bissi mehr Bild brauche bei Singleplayer wie zb Metro und co


 Entscheidend ist nicht die Größe, sondern die Pixelzahl.      für Streaming wäre vlt. der 3700X besser, aber der 3600 sollte da auch locker reichen. 144 FPS, um die 144Hz auszureizen, sind aber bei modernen Blockbustern auch mit ner RTX 2080 Ti nicht zu erwarten. Das muss aber auch nicht sein - und es hängt vom Spiel ab. Far Cry New Dawn zB packt eine RX 5700 in mehr als 100 FPS bei maximalen Details. Bei Hitman 2 sind es wiederum "nur" gute 70 FPS.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (15. November 2019)

Ok dann wohl doch eher die RX5700 mit einem MSI B450 Tomahawk , und einen 3700x, und in 2 Jahren neue GPU, das wäre ja dann das passende Kombipaket. Zocken und Streamen sauber abgehandelt, zusätzlich noch für die Zukunft offen gelassen. 
RTX2080 finde ich für mich schon extrem teuer, 2x die 5700, glaube da spare ich das geld und investiere es in 2 Jahren in eine gute aktuelle GPU.  
Und wenn der Sprung der RX5700 zur 2070 auch so gering ist, ist der Aufpreis von fast 200Euro auch eher bedenklich.

Wegen den FPS: es geht mir darum flüssig zocken und flüssig streamen zu können. Gerade bei dem 38Zoll habe ich auch wegen den Maßen Probleme beim streamen, daher war der Gedanke, wenn schon ein neuer 27zoll zusätzlich herkommt,
dann einer von den 140/144Hz von dem alle sprechen man würde ja so wunderbar flüssig damit daddeln können .

Ach wenn es doch nur leichter wäre sich bei den ganzen schönen Möglichkeiten zu entscheiden. 

PS 
Wenn ich auf sicher gehen will: 1505€  Mindfactory
Wenn ich aber auf meine Vernunft höre: 1140€ Mindfactory 


PPS: Supoer jetzt sind hier haufenweise 5700er im Angebot  ich werde langsam schwach


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem 38Zoll habe ich auch wegen den Maßen Probleme beim streamen


 Ist das ein besonders breiter Monitor? Der hat dann natürlich mehr Pixel als ein klassischer 16:9. Monitore mit 144Hz sind heutzutage auch eh fast schon normal, die kosten nicht gleich viel mehr als ein normaler Monitor.

Und ob du nun "nur" eine 5700 nimmst oder direkt eine 5700 XT, das ist schwer zu sagen. Fürs Streaming per se ist aber eher die CPU wichtig, damit die FPS nicht zu stark absinken.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (16. November 2019)

Moinsen, und danke für deine Antwort. 

1) der Monitor ist 38Zoll und zwar von Dell siehe hier: klick mich (3840 x 1600 // 21:9 ))  und ich würde diesen eher für SinglePlayer und für das Arbeiten verwenden. Für streamen nehme ich derzeit einen Samsung 27Zoll und würde bei Zeiten auf 144hz aufstocken, ist aber gerade nicht primär, wenn du einen Tipp hast, sehr gerne.
Da ich jedoch anfangs eh gedrosselte Streamqualität habe bei twitch verändert es meine Zockergebnisse nicht wirklich .

2) Da Mindfactory wie oben verlinkt gerade gute Angebote hat, hänge ich gerade zwischen der:  *8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+* = 475 - 44 = 431 und der *MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO* = 596 - 56 = 540
Wobei auch viele andere Karten angeboten werden mit Rabattierung, diese beiden hatte ich nur in einigen Vergleichen gesehen.

3) Es gibt bei mindfactory gerade das Angebot einen* AMD Ryzen™ 5 3600X* oder *AMD Ryzen™ 7 3700X* jeweils ein  Game umsonst mitgeliefert wird. Braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber ganz nett.

4) Es gibt bei mindfactory gerade das Angebot beim Kauf eines *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite* sowie eines Ryzen 5 oder Ryzen 7 einen *Cashback *von 60€ zu erhalten, was das X570 auf 137€ rabattiert.

Jetzt ist es soweit, dass ich denke, es würde sich lohnen den einen oder anderen kauf zu tätigen, da die Preise bei dem Blackfriday fast nicht besser werden können .
Wenn ich mich endlich auf ein Budget festlegen könnte  dann wüsste ich schnell ob* 5700+3600* oder *2070+3700x*


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Moinsen, und danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> 1) der Monitor ist 38Zoll und zwar von Dell siehe hier: klick mich (3840 x 1600 // 21:9 ))  und ich würde diesen eher für SinglePlayer und für das Arbeiten verwenden. Für streamen nehme ich derzeit einen Samsung 27Zoll und würde bei Zeiten auf 144hz aufstocken, ist aber gerade nicht primär, wenn du einen Tipp hast, sehr gerne.


 Am besten dann, wenn es so weit ist 



> 2) Da Mindfactory wie oben verlinkt gerade gute Angebote hat, hänge ich gerade zwischen der:  *8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+* = 475 - 44 = 431 und der *MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO* = 596 - 56 = 540
> Wobei auch viele andere Karten angeboten werden mit Rabattierung, diese beiden hatte ich nur in einigen Vergleichen gesehen.


 schwer zu sagen. Manche haben mit den 5700er-Karten Probleme, aber wenn du eine bekommst ohne Probleme, dann ist sie natürlich besser bei Preis-Leistung.



> 3) Es gibt bei mindfactory gerade das Angebot einen* AMD Ryzen™ 5 3600X* oder *AMD Ryzen™ 7 3700X* jeweils ein  Game umsonst mitgeliefert wird. Braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber ganz nett.


 Das gibt es auch bei den 5700er-Karten, hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt. 



> 4) Es gibt bei mindfactory gerade das Angebot beim Kauf eines *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite* sowie eines Ryzen 5 oder Ryzen 7 einen *Cashback *von 60€ zu erhalten, was das X570 auf 137€ rabattiert.


 das ist ein gutes Angebot.

Es kann sein, dass du beim Black-blabla-Gedöns noch mehr sparst, aber das kann ich nicht versichern. Viel wird es IMHO nicht sein.


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (16. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Am besten dann, wenn es so weit ist


dann melde ich mich um den 20.12 nochmal  weihnachten soll man ja nett zu sich sein




Herbboy schrieb:


> Das gibt es auch bei den 5700er-Karten, hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt.


Sorry, ist etwas untergegangen. Ich versuch für mich noch herauszufinden ob es mir mehr Wert ist ne bessere GPU zu kaufen, oder nen besseren CPU. daran scheitere ich.
eigentlich ist zw 1,1k und 1,3k nicht so viel Unterschied 

Und ja, ich denke auch viel günstiger wird das nicht mehr.
Sind ja all in all schon 50-100 bei der GPU, 60€ beim Mainboard gespart, vllcht finde ich noch 1-2 Angebote dann passt es. ODER eben alles einzeln bestellen mit Codes 


PS: *Welche 2070er ist vernünftiger/besser*: GIGABYTE GeForce® RTX 2070 SUPER oder MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) ??? ich blick gerade nicht mehr durch

PPS: So sollte die Konfig nun werden? Ram, Gpu und co passen, aber das Mainboard ist glaube ich etwas over the top? Mindfactory


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2019)

Wenn du nen 3700X nimmst, wäre das halt "zukunftssicherer" - per neuer Grafikkarte kannst du den PC immer wieder neu fit machen. Dann "hält" so eine CPU auch 6 Jahre und länger, und per neuer Grafikkarte kannst du die dann jeweils neuesten Games wieder auf hohen Details spielen.

MIt nem Ryzen 5 3600 und einer 2070 SUper hast Du halt direkt mehr FPS; und es kann sein, dass der 3600 auch in 6 Jahren kaum schlechter als der 3700X ist.

Was die beiden Grafikkarten angeht, kannst du an sich auch nur schauen, was die Käufer zu denen bisher sagen,


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (17. November 2019)

Hihi, habe den 3700x jetzt mal bestellt, Netzteil Gehäuse usw kommen auch gleich mit. 
Gerade hänge ich noch bei Motherboard ( 450 vs 570x) und der GPU ob sich hier der Aufpreis für die 5-10% mehr FPS lohnen.

Ist Ram mit 3000Hz ausreichend oder wäre 3200 empfehlenswert? 32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000* wäre derzeit ja weiterhin meine wahl


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Hihi, habe den 3700x jetzt mal bestellt, Netzteil Gehäuse usw kommen auch gleich mit.
> Gerade hänge ich noch bei Motherboard ( 450 vs 570x) und der GPU ob sich hier der Aufpreis für die 5-10% mehr FPS lohnen.
> 
> Ist Ram mit 3000Hz ausreichend oder wäre 3200 empfehlenswert? 32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000* wäre derzeit ja weiterhin meine wahl


 die neuen Ryzen haben 3200MHz als Controller, aber der Unterschied zu 3000er-RAM ist minimal. 

Warum hast du nicht das Set X570 + 3700X bestellt mit dem Cashback?


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (17. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die neuen Ryzen haben 3200MHz als Controller, aber der Unterschied zu 3000er-RAM ist minimal.
> 
> Warum hast du nicht das Set X570 + 3700X bestellt mit dem Cashback?



Weil ich ein Idiot bin  habe es gerade storniert und bestelle neu. Oh man, wenn man zu viel sucht, wird man echt doof.
Ich behalte jetzt 2070 und ryzen 7, nur den Ram war ich unsicher, aber dann behalte ich den.

Danke dir für den Reminder


----------



## MrKanisterkopf (6. Dezember 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Weil ich ein Idiot bin  habe es gerade storniert und bestelle neu. Oh man, wenn man zu viel sucht, wird man echt doof.
> Ich behalte jetzt 2070 und ryzen 7, nur den Ram war ich unsicher, aber dann behalte ich den
> Danke dir für den Reminder




Hallo und Danke für deine Hilfe.
Kiste läuft und macht Spaß. 
Geiles Paket.
Mir fehlt gerade nur noch ein passender 144Hz auf 27Zoll Monitor, nur bin ich nicht sicher wie viel Geld
ich hier wirklich in die Hand nehmen muss. Mediamarkt hat gerade  Array




Schöne Gruß
Kanister


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2019)

MrKanisterkopf schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für deine Hilfe.
> Kiste läuft und macht Spaß.
> Geiles Paket.
> Mir fehlt gerade nur noch ein passender 144Hz auf 27Zoll Monitor, nur bin ich nicht sicher wie viel Geld
> ...


 AOC ist halt eine "Billigmarke", zumindest hat sie den Ruf. Aber für den Preis sind die Monitore auch meistens gut, kann sein, dass sie sich gemausert haben und nicht mehr billig, sondern nur "günstig" sind. Das Modell bei MM scheint auch gut sein, zB bei Amazon sind zwar erst 18 Wertungen, und nicht alle beziehen sich auf die 27-Zoll-Version, aber alle Wertungen bis auf eine zum 24-Zoll-Modell sind gut bis sehr gut. Die Frage ist nur, ob du nicht ein wenig mehr ausgibst und dafür dann einen _richtig _guten. IPS hat er aber, also ein ordentliches Display, was die Technik angeht.

Der AOC kostet halt aktuell weniger als sonstwo im Netz UND du bekommst ein Headset von Corsair dazu. Das ist schon ein gutes Paket für den Preis.


----------

